# Papa. rothschildianum



## Duck Slipper (Dec 30, 2020)

Purchased this plant as a seedling in the spring of 2017. The ls. is 54 cm. Petal width on the first flower is 27cm. 2nd is 26 cm. 3rd is still opening at 23 cm.
Tiger March SM/JOGA x New Horizon FCC/AOS


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2020)

Very nice. Interesting to see these start blooming out.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 30, 2020)

Good job!


----------



## emydura (Dec 30, 2020)

Nice. Good size first up. I like the petal stance. Looks like you have a couple of new growths underway, so you are growing it well. 

I currently have a St Swithin in flower in which 'Tiger March' is one of the parents. It has been used a lot.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 31, 2020)

sits nicely.
Cut soon and get those new growths going!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 31, 2020)

Nicely done!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 31, 2020)

Justin said:


> Very nice. Interesting to see these start blooming out.


This is my first Roth to bloom out...interesting for me too!!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 31, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> sits nicely.
> Cut soon and get those new growths going!


Wow...I think I’m going to enjoy these, for a little while!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 2, 2021)

So majestic, and only 3 flowers. This creature would be impressive with 5 or 6 flowers.
Anyhow, still stretching its wings, first flower is 27.7 cm, second is 27.5 cm. and the third is 25cm.
Apologies, I had 1 pic of each flower, somehow downloaded 1 twice and when I deleted it started multiplying, and didn’t get a pic of the first.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 2, 2021)

Deleted and started over, I think it worked this time!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 2, 2021)

Wow~ someone's windowsill is exploding with some goodies!  Congrats!!


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 12, 2021)

Fantastic bloom! Congrats!


----------



## lori.b (Jan 12, 2021)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2021)

gorgeous


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 13, 2021)

Amazing sturdy carriage. I call that dorsal exceptional.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 13, 2021)

Very nice display! Lovely Roth!


----------



## PamO (Jan 16, 2021)

Beautiful definition in the colors. Congratulations!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 16, 2021)

Is that a baby roth on the bottom right?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 17, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Is that a baby roth on the bottom right?


I think you are asking about a Roth I posted pics of today. I hadn’t taken a pic of it yet, I was waiting for the third flower to open.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 17, 2021)

Yes I see it on new post.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 19, 2021)

Holy cow, what a great P. rothschildianum. Congrats for posessing and flowering this beauty.  But honestly the whole windowsill/part of your greenhouse which you pictured in your photos is a feast for the eyes at the moment.


----------



## blondie (Jan 19, 2021)

A really nice roths over all nice one


----------

